# What do you think of this setup?



## bobbak67 (Nov 24, 2006)

Newb here with very limited finds!!   

3' wide, 2' deep, and 5' tall. 

Im going to ventilate it with two fans, one in one out. two 4' dual flourecent light setups....all I can afford!

Only going to grow two plants for now.

ANY SUGGESTIONS, besides MH, HPS setups??

Email me at [email protected]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 24, 2006)

bobbak67 said:
			
		

> Newb here with very limited funds!!
> 3' wide, 2' deep, and 5' tall.
> I'm going to ventilate it with two fans, one in one out. two 4' dual fluorescent light setups....all I can afford!
> Only going to grow two plants for now.
> ...


 
The best advice I can give you is to wait until you can afford the proper lighting of at least 3,000 lumens per/square foot. two 4' lights aren't enough light to flower weed. You'll be very disappointed with the little amount of smokable bud you'll get after 3 months of work with the lights you intend to use.

You can use Miracle Grow for a dirt grow and avoid having to buy nutrients, but the light you have won't work for flowering your plants. It will work for the vegetative cycle. Not great, but it'll work. For flowering, at least 3,000 lumens per sq/ft is necessary. 5,000 is much better, but 3,000 will work.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## bobbak67 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey thanks for being the first to reply!! Im going to get a single clone for now and start the vegging cycle and hopefully I can afford an HPS before the flowering cycle. That gives me a couple months. 
This is basically my set up. I dont have the shelf up top, I have the whole area wraped in foil and a single fan inside for strengthening and air flo. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3260 

Tomorrow I will have 4 48" tubes at 6500k 2800 lumens each. two in each corner vertically. Also will make this...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2238&highlight=the+brother's+gr unt

Hows that sound??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 25, 2006)

bobbak67 said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for being the first to reply!! Im going to get a single clone for now and start the vegging cycle and hopefully I can afford an HPS before the flowering cycle. That gives me a couple months.
> This is basically my set up. I dont have the shelf up top, I have the whole area wraped in foil and a single fan inside for strengthening and air flo.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3260
> ...


*These lights will work well for the veg cycle. If you use these lights for flower you will end up with very light buds with no weight. You should think about getting a HPS for flower.  *


----------

